# La camara virtual no se activa / Virtual Cam doesn't activate (Ubuntu 20.04)



## Strecx (Feb 17, 2021)

Hace rato instale v4l2loopback-dkms porque segun solo eso era necesario para que se me pusiera la opcion de la camara virtual en esta versión. Lo hice y todo pero al momento de querer activarla me aparece esto y no se activa.
--
A few hours ago I installed  v4l2loopback-dkms in order to add the Virtual cam option to obs. But when I try to activate the virtual cam it doesn't actually activate.


----------



## upgradeQ (Feb 17, 2021)

Did you restart the computer ?


----------



## Strecx (Feb 17, 2021)

upgradeQ said:


> Did you restart the computer ?


Yes


----------



## upgradeQ (Feb 17, 2021)

Could you try follow instructions from wiki? https://github.com/umlaeute/v4l2loopback/wiki/OBS-Studio


----------



## Strecx (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't know what am I supposed to do with modprobe v4l2loopback devices=1 video_nr=10 card_label="OBS Cam" exclusive_caps=1
It seems I have to load the v4l2loopback module, but I don't know how


----------



## upgradeQ (Feb 17, 2021)

You must type this into the terminal, otherwise it will not work.


----------



## Strecx (Feb 18, 2021)

It didn't work


----------



## upgradeQ (Feb 18, 2021)

It's says operation not permitted, hence you must run it under `sudo`

I too had problems with installation (Ubuntu 18.04) , in my case it was:
`Module v4l2loopback not found in directory /lib/modules/4.15.0-135-generic`
Solution which solved that:
`sudo apt-get install linux-generic`
If nothing I've suggested works, then it would better if you fill a bug report in OBS Studio or v4l2loopback, provide as much information as possible.


----------



## Strecx (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## AlexGarrido (Nov 5, 2021)

Hola amigo buen dia, Lograste encontrar solución estoy en el mismo caso.


----------

